# Can doubling Clomid dose really make a difference?



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls  

I'm on 3rd month of clomid, day 21 progesterone (or thereabouts) have been 25, 36 and now 28 (was 3 pre-clomid).  I will be doubling to 100mg from next month.  Has anybody had dramatic improvements in ovulation levels once they have doubled the dose to 100mg?  I guess I'm just worried that if it doesn't work at 50 mg why should 100 mg work.

Just some reassurance I think I need!!!  

lots of love xxxx


----------



## Becksie Boo (Oct 7, 2004)

Flowerpot,

Yes it does make a difference - it took 100mg for me to fall pregnant!!

Although I had a m/c with my first pregnancy I took 100mg again and fell pregnant again almost immediately.

Becky


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck with the higher dose Flowerpot,

Thinking of you and everything crossed  

My cylces have gone back to normal now, so well chuffed (see fertility man in 3 weeks!)

Good Luck.  Jo xx


----------

